# Piney Woods



## Jim Scarborough (May 5, 2007)

Any news from Piney Woods?


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

No news but good luck to those running.


----------



## SteelGirl_1187 (Sep 28, 2005)

Open first was a triple, two retired. Light and very variable wind! Early work was rough but it seemed to improve. 

Callbacks to land blind (50 started, 35 back):

2-4-5-7-8-9-11-13-14-16-17-18-19-21-24-25-27-28-29-31-32-33-34-35-36-37-38-40-41-42-47-50-51-53-54

We're setting up the land blind now.


----------



## fetchbrowndog (Aug 6, 2011)

any news on other div?


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Am doesn't begin until tomorrow - only Open and Am this weekend

rita


----------



## SteelGirl_1187 (Sep 28, 2005)

Land blind was down a hill over a narrow brush pile, up a side hill with varying terrain, past flyer gunners & crates, on up a hill. 

Callbacks to waterblind: 25

4-5-7-11-13-14-17-1819-24-25-31-32-33-34-35-36-37-38-40-41-42-47-50-53


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Open Results

1: Aero

2: Mister

3: Yogi

4: Woody

Congrats folks.


----------



## Ten (May 4, 2009)

Congrats to Aero & the Furin's on the WIN. Congrats to Yogi & Louie/Judy Churack on his 3rd. Congrats to Mildred & Bernie on a JAM. 


Barb


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Yea Aero!!! Quietly cheering from the sidelines... 

Angie


----------



## Mark Littlejohn (Jun 16, 2006)

Congratulations to amateur Mike Briggs for handling Penny to her Open green. Also to o/h Wayne Stupka for his 3yo Wendy's Open finish. 

Mister's 2nd earned him his FC. Congrats to owner Tom Watson and handler Danny Farmer.

RJ - 33 Jams, 18, 19, 24, 25, 38


----------



## TMURRAY (Feb 17, 2005)

2-Dogs said:


> Congratulations to amateur Mike Briggs for handling Penny to her Open green. Also to o/h Wayne Stupka for his 3yo Wendy's Open finish.
> 
> Mister's 2nd earned him his FC. Congrats to owner Tom Watson and handler Danny Farmer.
> 
> RJ - 33 Jams, 18, 19, 24, 25, 38




Congrats to Mike , Wayne and Tom!!


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*Congrats Tom!!!

Aaron*


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Congratulations, Tom, on Mister's new prefix, FC! 

rita


----------



## SteelGirl_1187 (Sep 28, 2005)

Amateur results:

1. Lexi/Stupka - new AFC!
2. Mister/Watson - double header seconds!
3. Slider/Hays
4. Pippa/Skibber

RJ -- Misty/Stupka (I think?)

Jams- 
Angus/Bozeman
Daisy/Page - woohoo first Am completion!
Johnny/Williams
Ice/Lain
Buddy/Fluke

Congrats everyone! Thanks Joe and Bobby for judging!


----------



## Ricky Elston (Nov 25, 2004)

Way to go Wayne!!! Congrats to Tom and you too Lauren. Only a few more points until he has some letters in front his name huh?


----------



## SteelGirl_1187 (Sep 28, 2005)

Thanks Ricky, yes! Three ta go!

Be careful over there!


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Frank Jones said:


> Congratulations, Tom, on Mister's new prefix, FC!
> 
> rita


X2,,, that's GREAT Tom!!

Angie


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Way to go Mr. Tom & Mister. Also good going Woody & Congrats to all who placed/finished.


----------



## tabasco (Oct 26, 2005)

TMURRAY said:


> Congrats to Mike , Wayne and Tom!!


Thanks! Big Thanks to Tim Milligan as well. Tim has done a great job with Penny!

Big congrats to Wayne and Tom on their titles this weekend as well.


----------



## mpage (Sep 22, 2004)

Good judges and very fair test, congrats to all. The club also did a great job with trial.


----------



## Terry A (Jul 1, 2003)

Way to go Mike and Penny.


----------



## Brad B (Apr 29, 2004)

Great job Stupka and Hays!! Very happy for ya'll!!


----------



## JWC (Feb 25, 2008)

Congratulations to Mr. Tom on Mister's Double-Double weekend!!! That would be FC Watermark's Mister Candlewood! 2nd in the Open and 2nd in the Amateur...what a weekend


----------



## Tom Watson (Nov 29, 2005)

Thanks to all the Piney Woods club members who worked so very hard to put on a good trial and to the judges who gave up their weekends and put up fair but challenging tests. And thank the Lord for beautiful weather.

Tom


----------



## tabasco (Oct 26, 2005)

Tom Watson said:


> Thanks to all the Piney Woods club members who worked so very hard to put on a good trial and to the judges who gave up their weekends and put up fair but challenging tests. And thank the Lord for beautiful weather.
> 
> Tom


I'll second that! Great trial all the way around.


----------

